# Foreign as a Movies Sub-category



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone know of a way to get Tivo to record foreign films? I tried using "sub" (for subtitle) as a wishlist but all I get is that stupid U-571 sumbamarine movie! I wish Tivo had Foreign or international movies as a subcategory.


----------

